# Zipper T. Bunny is actually...



## Kip

SPOILERS! Did you know Zipper T. Bunny is really



Spoiler



Many of you prolly already know this but for those of you who don't 







This isn't 100% confirmed, maybe about 70% but It makes sense and the pieces fit together well.


----------



## Feraligator

But how comes Zipper T. sounds like a boy?
Also, Zipper T. is no-where as rude as Phyllis, so I'm still confused.
*Edit:* I went to go on Animal Crossing again, and Zipper was still there. So I went into the Town Hall and Phyllis was at the counter, so it can't be her...


----------



## Jake

you can see phyllis in the post office at night time as well as zipper t outside

he is Pave ok,


----------



## JCnator

Or it could be Jingle. In ACCF, Zipper T. Bunny mentioned that if you are rude with him, he'll tell to Santa Claus that you did that.


----------



## Gnome

its ur mom

owned.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Well of course Phyllis is Zipper. How else would you explain the egg furniture? 

Okay maybe she isn't Zipper. Maybe Zipper pays her with foil to 'make' egg furniture for him.

Whatever could Phyllis use foil for I wonder.


----------



## Kip

Then why does she say She hates when tortimer makes her wear that stupid bunny outfit the next day you talk to her at the cafe? it was posted on a site (tv something i forget) so i reposted it. it seems legit. And when you walk away from Zipper he/she sighs. Oh and also Zipper said something about not liking his job when i talked to him. I don't understand why she is at the town hall though. (Plot hole in my thought)

Its something like the tortimer & cornimer thing i think (could be wrong). They'd have to do extra programing for her to not appear at night on that day so maybe its just laziness? or am i could be wrong altogether.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Then why does she say She hates when tortimer makes her wear that stupid bunny outfit the next day you talk to her at the cafe? it was posted on a site (tv something i forget) so i reposted it. it seems legit. And when you walk away from Zipper he/she sighs. Oh and also Zipper said something about not liking his job when i talked to him. I don't understand why she is at the town hall though. (Plot hole in my thought)
> 
> Its something like the tortimer & cornimer thing i think (could be wrong). They'd have to do extra programing for her to not appear at night on that day so maybe its just laziness? or am i could be wrong altogether.



"Then why does she say She hates when tortimer makes her wear that stupid bunny outfit the next day you talk to her at the cafe?"
this actually happens?


----------



## Kip

Jake. said:


> "Then why does she say She hates when tortimer makes her wear that stupid bunny outfit the next day you talk to her at the cafe?"
> this actually happens?



That's what it says here.
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/VideoGame/AnimalCrossing?from=Main.AnimalCrossing
This is the site i mentioned. Just remembered what it was called. Its filled tons of goodies (like a pinata)


----------



## Officer Berri

DON'T DO IT TV TROPES WILL CONSUME YOUR LIFE. D: It happened to me.

Are you sure that's accurate? I've never heard of that happening before and it's been a few years since the game got released. And there's that thing about TV tropes getting information from anyone posting in there. I think a screenshot would help alleviate any doubt.


----------



## Anna

I just thought it wasn't a character inside just some sleazy actor they got


----------



## Kip

Officer Berri said:


> DON'T DO IT TV TROPES WILL CONSUME YOUR LIFE. D: It happened to me.
> 
> Are you sure that's accurate? I've never heard of that happening before and it's been a few years since the game got released. And there's that thing about TV tropes getting information from anyone posting in there. I think a screenshot would help alleviate any doubt.



Yeah, you're right (about TV topes and everything else). I should get a screenshot of it. Oh and TV Tropes is a true time consumer (specially if ya have a lot of things you like)


----------



## Sora

Hmm never even though about it that much. Actually I've never played on Easter 0.0. That's creepy it's just an animal in a suit. I'm going to avoid Easter... For a while.


----------



## oath2order

Officer Berri said:


> DON'T DO IT TV TROPES WILL CONSUME YOUR LIFE. D: It happened to me.
> 
> Are you sure that's accurate? I've never heard of that happening before and it's been a few years since the game got released. And there's that thing about TV tropes getting information from anyone posting in there. I think a screenshot would help alleviate any doubt.



IT DID IT TO MEEEE


----------



## Lew

Nah, it's not.
Seen her in the post office while Zipper T. was out.


----------



## Kip

L3WIS said:


> Nah, it's not.
> Seen her in the post office while Zipper T. was out.



Haha did you read the above posts?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Maybe by day it's psyllis and at night it's Pelly.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> Maybe by day it's psyllis and at night it's Pelly.



Yeah, that'd make sense, the thought never crossed muh mind.


----------



## Superpenguin

I still think it's Wendell.


----------



## Feraligator

Superpenguin said:


> I still think it's Wendell.



How can Wendell fit into that suit?


----------



## Superpenguin

JezDayy said:


> How can Wendell fit into that suit?



He just barely fits, thus why he is so grumpy inside of it, plus he doesn't like the exercise.


----------



## FreckledMelon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeQZerzK_5s

I find this pretty interesting!


----------



## moonlightxo

It's not Phyllis, because if you get a second Nintendo and visit your main town you can Let one character talk to Zipper T. Bunny and one to Phyllis at the same time in the same town. Maybe it's Rover? Idk that's just a random guess...


----------



## Sweetley

ashleyxo said:


> It's not Phyllis, because if you get a second Nintendo and visit your main town you can Let one character talk to Zipper T. Bunny and one to Phyllis at the same time in the same town. Maybe it's Rover? Idk that's just a random guess...



Or, like someone already mentioned it in another post, it's Phyllis on daytime and Pelly on 
nighttime (when Phyllis is working). And that's how she can be in the town hall while Zipper 
is outsite at the same time. I don't know however if it makes sense?

At first I thought it's maybe Tortimer and then I had that crazy theory that its maybe 
a human villager (you know, like your character) from another town whose job is to play 
the character Zipper T. Bunny, like some sort of a mascot. 

Anyway, who ever Zipper really is: He's one of the weirdest (Nintendo) characters ever.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Well we all know that Zipper's look isn't real, but also no one will never know what he really looks like. So you can make up stuff but for real in the game your never suppose to know.


----------

